# What is a ricer?



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody could define the term ricer that I hear so often.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Genarally it's a asian import car. Honda, toyota, etc.


----------



## susedan (Aug 8, 2006)

^^^ Awesome response! LMAO


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

(Ricer: from the latin word Ricarius meaning to suck at everything you attempt)

A person who makes unecessary modifications to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to):

- Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder 
- Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 
- Lots of after-market company stickers they don't have parts from, but must be cool
- Expensive rims that usually cost more than the car itself 
- Bodykit to make the car appear lower, usually accented with chicken wire
- Clear tail lights and corner signals
- A "performace intake"- a tube that feeds cold air to their engine usually located in areas of excessive heat (behind or on top of the engine)
- Most of these riced cars (a.k.a. rice rockets or rice burners) are imports; Honda Civics, Accords, Integras, CRXs, RSXs, Del Sols Mitsubishi Eclipses, Lancers, Subaru Imprezas, however there are some domestics such as Chevrolet Caviliers, Dodge Neons, Ford Focus; small, slow, economy cars designed specifically to go slow. Please note that some Supras, Skylines, WRX's and other higher performance imports are designed to go fast, and are therfore not always considered rice. It really depends on the severity of the case.

The "ricer" attempts to make their car "performance" by adding the modifications listed above.
_Honda Civics with big spoilers and 4" exhaust tips are considered to be ricers._


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

A White Hick In Roxbury


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I would say a ricer is a car that looks like it belongs in one of the fast and furious movies. What sequel are they up to? I think its around part 19. I love writing them for the aftermarket lights on the wipers.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My ricer makes awesome mashed potatoes...oh wait, that's a different type.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Ricer Roni...

The San Francisco treat.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


>


:L: :L: :L: 
That's awesome, where did you find that or make it?


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! This whole time I thought the term ricer was some kind of secret code between police officers to make an arrest of some sort.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Or more specifically, an absurdly modified or gaudily decorated small import car. Look for indicia like: "Snake eye" washer nozzle lamps, lowered so much that it gets hung up on a speed bump, the fart can exhaust, a 5-point racing harness on a car that won't exceed 80MPH, uber-low profile tires on chrome wheels (kind of look like someone wrapped electrical tape around the rim), and enough wings, spoilers, and ground effects to make the poor car look like it's having an allergic reaction to asphalt.


Wow! I have seen cars like that but I thought there where some kind of show car and those were called modifiers. Man if that is the case I need to get out more often. I appriciate the definition.

Can a ricer get a ticket? Or are they excempt because of there uniqueness and style.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ticket:

Chapter 90: Section 7. Brakes, braking systems, mufflers, horns, lights, audible warning systems, and other equipment; compliance with safety standards; stickers and emblems 


Section 7. Every motor vehicle operated in or upon any way shall be provided with brakes adequate to control the movement of such vehicle and conforming to rules and regulations made by the registrar, and such brakes shall at all times be maintained in good working order. Every automobile shall be provided with at least two braking systems, one of which shall be the service brake system, and the other shall be the parking brake system, each with a separate means of application, each operating directly or indirectly on at least two wheels and each of which shall suffice alone to stop said automobile within a proper distance as defined in said rules and regulations; provided, that if such systems are connected, combined or have any part in common, such systems shall be so constructed that a breaking of any one element thereof will not leave the automobile without brakes acting directly or indirectly on at least two wheels; and provided, further, that a tractor having a draw-bar pull rating of ten horse power or less and capable of a maximum speed of not more than eighteen miles an hour and designed specially for use elsewhere than on the traveled part of ways may be operated thereon if equipped with a single braking system which shall suffice to stop such tractor within a proper distance as aforesaid. Every automobile equipped with an hydraulic braking system whether or not assisted by other means, which provides braking action on four or more wheels, shall be equipped with a service brake system so arranged as to provide separate systems for at least two wheels and so designed and constructed that rupture or leakage-type failure of any single pressure component of the service brake system, except structural failures of the brake master cylinder body, effectiveness indicator body, or other housing common to the divided system, will not result in complete loss of function of the vehicle brakes when force on the brake pedal is continued. “Pressure component” means any internal component of the brake master cylinder or master control unit, wheel brake cylinder, brake line, brake hose, or equivalent, except vacuum assist components. Except in the case of a school bus or fire apparatus, every motor vehicle and every tractor which is designed and used for drawing another vehicle, having an unladen weight of more than ten thousand pounds, shall be equipped with full air brakes or hydraulic brakes with vacuum power assist or air power assist. All braking systems shall be constructed and designed so as to permit modulated control of brake application and release by the operator from the normal operating position. Every trailer or semi-trailer having an unladen weight of more than ten thousand pounds shall be equipped with air or electric brakes. One braking system shall be so constructed that it can be set to hold the automobile stationary. Each motorcycle shall have either a split service brake system or two independently actuated service brake systems. Any motorcycle which has a number or registration plate issued under the provisions of section six A of said chapter ninety or which was not manufactured with either a split service brake system or two independently actuated service brake systems, shall be required to have one brake system adequate to stop said motorcycle within a proper distance, as defined in rules and regulations made by the registrar. Every automobile used on a way by a person in giving driving instruction for compensation shall be equipped with dual brake controls whereby he may apply the brake while the pupil is driving. Every motor vehicle so operated shall be provided with a muffler or other suitable device to prevent unnecessary noise and with a suitable bell, horn or other means of signalling, with suitable lamps, and with a lock, key or other device to prevent such vehicle from being set in motion by unauthorized persons, or otherwise contrary to the will of the owner or person in charge thereof. Every automobile operated during the period from one half an hour after sunset to one half an hour before sunrise, and during any other period when visibility is reduced by atmospheric conditions so as to render dangerous further operation without lights being displayed, shall display at least two lighted white headlamps with at least one mounted at each side of the front of the vehicle or if parked within the limits of a way at least one white or amber light on the side of the automobile nearer the center of the way, and every motorcycle so operated at least one white headlamp and every such motorcycle with a sidecar attached, in addition, one such light on the front of the sidecar, and every motor truck, trailer and commercial motor vehicle used solely as such, having a carrying capacity of three tons or over, in addition, an amber light attached to the extreme left of the front of such vehicle, so attached and adjusted as to indicate the extreme left lateral extension of the vehicle or load, which shall in all cases aforesaid be visible not less than two hundred feet in the direction toward which the vehicle is proceeding or facing; provided, that an automobile need display no light when parked within the limits of a way in a space in which unlighted parking is permitted by the rules or regulations of the board or officer having control of such way. Every motor vehicle and trailer so operated shall be equipped with two rear lights mounted one at each side of the rear of the vehicle so as to show two red lights from behind and a white light so arranged as to illuminate and not obscure the rear number plate and shall be equipped with two stop lights mounted and displayed in a like manner of a type complying with minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe; provided, however, that a two-wheeled motorcycle, an antique motor car and a farm tractor need be equipped with only one such rear red light and one suitable stop light in addition to the number plate illuminator; and provided, further, that a trailer having a gross weight of three thousand pounds or less which does not obscure the required lights of the towing vehicle need be equipped with only one such rear red light and one white light so arranged as to illuminate and not obscure the rear number plate. No motor vehicle so operated shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating light in any direction except pursuant to section seven E of this chapter; provided, however, that this shall not apply to the use of rear directional signals nor to the proper use of vehicle hazard warning signals as provided for by this section. In no event, however, shall the registrar prohibit any commercial auto parts dealer, motor vehicle repair shop or station from selling, offering for sale or installing quartz-halogen headlamps which receive a certificate of approval from the American Association of Motor Vehicles Administrators or which meet the standards of the Canadian Standard Association (CSA) nor shall any provision of this section prohibit any person from using, purchasing or installing a quartz-halogen headlamp as herein described. Every motor vehicle or trailer so operated which carries a load or object extending four feet or more beyond the cab or body of such vehicle shall display at the extreme rear end of such load or object a red light plainly visible from a distance of at least five hundred feet to the sides and rear, and shall display in place thereof a red flag or cloth not less than twelve inches square during the period when motor vehicles are not required to display lights. Every commercial motor vehicle or trailer weighing, with its load, more than twelve thousand pounds, shall, in addition to such rear light, be equipped with a red reflector of a type complying with such minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe, so placed at the rear of such vehicle as to reflect rays of light thrown upon such reflector from behind. No headlamp or rear lamp shall be used on any motor vehicle so operated unless such headlamp or rear lamp is of a type complying with such minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe. Every motor vehicle shall be equipped with at least one mirror so placed and adjusted as to afford the operator a clear, reflected view of the highway to the rear and left side of the vehicle. Every motor vehicle or trailer, excepting passenger motor vehicles, operated in or upon any way shall be equipped with suitable guards which will effectively reduce the spray or splash to the rear of mud, water or slush caused by the rear wheels thereof. Every passenger motor vehicle which is equipped with tires which extend beyond the fenders or body of such vehicle and which is operated in or upon any way shall be equipped with flaps or suitable guards to reduce such spray or splash to the rear and sides. Every motor vehicle registered in the commonwealth which is privately owned and operated and designed for the carriage of passengers and which is used primarily for pleasure or for pleasure and business, including every such vehicle furnished for hire by a rental car agency but excluding every such vehicle used for public or commercial purposes, shall be equipped with two seat safety belts for the use of occupants of the front seats. No safety belt installed in a motor vehicle in accordance with the provisions of this section or in accordance with the provisions of federal law or the rules or regulations issued by the United States Department of Transportation, shall be removed from said motor vehicle except for the purpose of repairs. Every motor vehicle registered in the commonwealth shall be equipped with a device to permit the front and rear directional signals to flash simultaneously, said device to be operated only when the vehicle is disabled or stopped in the event of emergency on or at the side of any way.
No person shall sell, offer for sale or install on, or in, any motor vehicle or trailer, any component, device or substance, other than quartz-halogen lights, which does not comply with the federal motor vehicle safety standard, if any, established for such component, device or substance.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

not full version but you get the drift


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> My ricer makes awesome mashed potatoes...oh wait, that's a different type.


I had the same thought! But I use a food mill. I guess I'm just getting in touch with my "inner chef".


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> Wow! This whole time I thought the term ricer was some kind of secret code between police officers to make an arrest of some sort.


No, an example of secret cop code would be "crashing the amber."  I think it originated in San Jose, CA.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> Wow! I have seen cars like that but I thought there where some kind of show car and those were called modifiers. Man if that is the case I need to get out more often. I appriciate the definition.


I thought they were simply referred to as shitboxes?



> Can a ricer get a ticket? Or are they excempt because of there uniqueness and style.


No, they get beatings for that... at least, they should.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

This is your car on rice. . . any questions. . .?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

copcreamer said:


> This is your car on rice. . . any questions. . .?


OK, SOMEONE HAS WAYYYY TOO MUCH MONEY!!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

A* rice burner* is the tern used for motorcycles that are of Asian design. Pork fried rice "NO! Substitutions!!!"


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> A* rice burner* is the tern used for motorcycles that are of Asian design. Pork fried rice "NO! Substitutions!!!"


I thought that was *crotch rocket?* 
"But I want the Pork Lo Mein!!!" :-(


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

copcreamer, I was just going to post that I found it on google images.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I always thought it was funny when people add a spoiler to an import. The whole point of a rear spoiler is to add downforce to the rear of a car and add traction to a rear wheel drive car. When an import (front wheel drive) car has a rear spoiler, it increases traction to the rear wheels - which, according to physics, must reduce traction to the front wheels. It just doesn't make sense!


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

copcreamer said:


> This is your car on rice. . . any questions. . .?


What on god's earth would posses some one to this to there car. I dont even think that thing is street legal. I cant beleive some one would actually drive this car around. It looks like a space ship. WOW!! just when you think you seen it all.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

tazoez said:


> not full version but you get the drift


Ok! I get it, but suppose you see an older guy in a so called ricer car, say he's about 48 years old with gray hair would you pull him over and give him a ticket.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

rwdsw20 said:


> Ok! I get it, but suppose you see an older guy in a so called ricer car, say he's about 48 years old with gray hair would you pull him over and give him a ticket.


Yup, I have done it


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Tango said:


> Yup, I have done it


Ok! fair enogh, but wouldn't it make you think why is a 49 year old gray man driving a ricer? Maybe he's car broke down and he was using his sons car to get to work wouldn't you at least consider not ticketing him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

tazoez said:


> OK, SOMEONE HAS WAYYYY TOO MUCH MONEY!!!!


If you saw some of the added features on the Fast and the Furious DVD, they say that most people put $10,000 into those cars. Yeah, I would say too much money. I could do a lot better things with $10,000.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

rwdsw20 said:


> Ok! fair enogh, but wouldn't it make you think why is a 49 year old gray man driving a ricer? Maybe he's car broke down and he was using his sons car to get to work wouldn't you at least consider not ticketing him.


Does it matter why? If someone is breaking the law by doing something (or by mere operation in itself, in the case of 90/7 or 90/16), a police officer will educate you...sooner or later.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

frank said:


> Does it matter why? If someone is breaking the law by doing something (or by mere operation in itself, in the case of 90/7 or 90/16), a police officer will educate you...sooner or later.


I guess you are right it does not matter but I would think at least a police officer would let the 49 year old off with a warning and would at least caution him about the kind of car he was driving (ricer) as you so call it. I know ignorace of the law is no excuse but I would think the officer would at least point it out to the 49 year old especially if the 49 year old did not know he was driving a (ricer) car becasue he needed to get to work and at the time and his sons car was the only thing available to him to be able to get to work. Wouldn't an officer at least consider it before writing it up.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

rwdsw20 said:


> I guess you are right it does not matter but I would think at least a police officer would let the 49 year old off with a warning and would at least caution him about the kind of car he was driving (ricer) as you so call it. I know ignorace of the law is no excuse but I would think the officer would at least point it out to the 49 year old especially if the 49 year old did not know he was driving a (ricer) car becasue he needed to get to work and at the time and his sons car was the only thing available to him to be able to get to work. Wouldn't an officer at least consider it before writing it up.


Honestly, the only person that can answer that question for you is the officer that gave you the ticket...if you explained it to them, it appears that the ticket was your answer to that question.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> I guess you are right it does not matter but I would think at least a police officer would let the 49 year old off with a warning and would at least caution him about the kind of car he was driving (ricer) as you so call it. I know ignorace of the law is no excuse but I would think the officer would at least point it out to the 49 year old especially if the 49 year old did not know he was driving a (ricer) car becasue he needed to get to work and at the time and his sons car was the only thing available to him to be able to get to work. Wouldn't an officer at least consider it before writing it up.


Ha ha ha.

He should just be beaten for being stupid enough to get behind the wheel of one of those clown cars anyway. Don't you agree?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> He should just be beaten for being stupid enough to get behind the wheel of one of those clown cars anyway. Don't you agree?


Ok! Maybe he should, but it was the only car that was available to him at the time and he really needed to go to work. So he made a mistake with out wanting to make one the guy was just trying to get to work not drive to work in a so called ricer car.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

frank said:


> Honestly, the only person that can answer that question for you is the officer that gave you the ticket...if you explained it to them, it appears that the ticket was your answer to that question.


The reason for my question was when he handed me the ticket he shock his head and said ricer. I was going to get out of the car and ask him what's a ricer and tought he was insulting me but I thought I better not I allready got this ticket and better leave things alone. On top of that I was late for work what a day!! Ticket say's mofied exhaust and blue somg device. What ever that means! I have a court date on the 23th of this month!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*You Might Be A Ricer If&#8230;*​

[*]*You have more exhaust decibels than your engine has horsepower.*
[*]*You have aftermarket FRONT wheels for racing but stock rear wheels.*
[*]*Your engine makes twice as much horsepower as torque.*
[*]*17" rims up front, 13" out back on your FWD.*
[*]*You ever painted your wheels to match the same color of your car.*
[*]*You put your automatic car in neutral at every stoplight in order to roll it back and try to fool other people into thinking you have a manual transmission*
[*]*DuPont gave up trying to figure out the shade you were asking for.*
[*]*Your mod list includes stereo equipment, shifter handle, MOMO steering wheel, PIA driving lights, exhaust tip, but no REAL engine parts.*
[*]*A chameleon lizard undergoes fewer shade changes than your custom paint scheme.*
[*]*Your rims and tires are so large, that you have to install the tire / wheel from underneath the car because it simply won't fit in the wheel well going in from the side. *
[*]*The dealer laughs when you bring your car back in for service under warranty, and you've only had it 6 months...*
[*]*Your tires / rims stick out from the lip of your car by more than 1."*
[*]*Your paint job is from the WRONG end of the color spectrum.*
[*]*You installed spacers on your STOCK wheels and tires to get them to stick out past the fender.*
[*]*You see cars like yours in a Shriner's Parade for Children and clowns are driving them.*
[*]*You bring an empty Maxwell House coffee can with you to compare size when you shop for an aftermarket exhaust system.*
[*]*Your Eclipse GS-T hardtop has a "SPYDER" emblem on the rear... *
[*]*Your sum knowledge of suspension is: "the more negative camber, the better the handling." *
[*]*You push your car through the staging lanes. That way, maybe you can break into the 16s by keeping the motor cool between runs. *
[*]*You add a super tall rear wing, and a hundred pounds of aftermarket ground effects, neon and stereo yet you gut the interior and yank out the rear seat for weight savings. *
[*]*Your rear wing AND your rear window have a third mount brake light...*
[*]*The back lighting in the gauges in your A-pillar gauge pod work long before the actual gauges are hooked up.*
[*]*You cut 4 coil springs and scrape the chassis on the ground. Sparks are cool when you corner at normal traffic speeds!*
[*]*You have to find a way to drive AROUND speed bumps in a parking lot. *
[*]*You install clear corner and brake lights. *
[*]*You install colored bulbs in your aftermarket clear lenses.*
[*]*You ever put neon on the bottom of your car, and then busted it on the first speed bump you went over.*
[*]*You painted the UNDERBODY of your car to match*
[*]*If your rear spoiler is taller then you are.*
[*]*if you can fit fist fuck your exhaust tip*
[*]*You have more stereo WATTS than engine TORQUE!*
[*]*If your tailpipe extension is the most expensive mod you've done to your engine yet.*
[*]*Your tailpipe extension fell off during a quarter mile race and you went three tenths of a second faster due to weight savings. *
[*]*EVERY car in your class has a turbo pushing double digits worth of boost.*
[*]*You spent $5,000 on the engine and you can not out run a stock Camaro, Firebird, or Mustang*
[*]*You want the 'wastegate' sound, but don't want to install a turbocharger system.*
[*]*You think Nitrous Oxide on your Hyundai Sonata puts you in the same performance league as the Chevy Corvette. *
[*]*The automatic version of your car runs 2 seconds slower in the 1/4mile.*
[*]*If the 1970 Plymouth Daytona Superbird has a smaller spoiler than your car does.*
[*]*You think the Del Sol is a sports car...*
[*]*A torque converter does NOTHING for your car.*
[*]*You think a deep farty noise = the sound of high performance*
[*]*If you think that horsepower is far more important than torque*
[*]*If you have ever claimed that switching to a cone filter has given you more than 5 HP. *
[*]*If you have ever considered installing more than one set of fog / driving lights.*
[*]*If you claim that the aftermarket cold air intake system you just installed doubled your horsepower or took 2 or more seconds off of your E/T.*
*Your baseball cap is always on backwards when you drive (the first sign of mental retardation, wearing your clothes backwards... BE).*
[*]*You spent all night on the Internet trying to find a company that makes a turbocharger system for your Hyundai...*
[*]*If you removed your side view mirrors and put them at the TOP of the door / window frame.*
[*]*If you think the Fugees are 'speed' music.*
[*]*MOMO is 'absolutely required' to go fast. *
[*]*Your four cylinder has a dual exhaust system installed.*
[*]*Your four cylinder has four exhaust pipes ("Hey, one for each cylinder!")*
[*]*The color of your interior upholstery hurts the cones and rods in other people's eyes.*
[*]*If you cannot drive your car in snow as the ground effects create a plow effect.*
[*]*If you have installed driving lights to compensate for headlight blackouts / tape. *
[*]*If you think that 180 horsepower and 185 lb/ft of torque are impressive for a 'mildly' modified engine.*
[*]*If you have stickers on your car for parts that you could not point out if asked where those parts are installed. *
[*]*You think pushrods are a bad thing&#8230;*
[*]*Your car has more decals than you do the quarter in seconds.*
[*]*Every Honda you EVER owned, all the way back to your 1978 Accord was either a V-Tec or a TYPE-R.*
[*]*You took your rear seat out and gutted your interior for weight savings but you installed 400 pounds of electronics, neon, DVD, Sony, etc.*
[*]*If you gutted the interior to save weight on a car that you will never take to the track&#8230;*
[*]*You lean your seat so far back when you are driving, that every time you hit a bump, its your back and not your butt that hurts.*
[*]*You have hydraulics and sixteen switches on a car you claim runs low 10s on the street and corners better than a Porsche.*
[*]*If you can estimate that your car makes more than 250 HP without ever running it at the track or getting a dyno reading.*
[*]*You claim that you can get a titanium block for your engine. *
[*]*If you have ever thought Hyundai and "performance" went hand in hand*
[*]*If you've ever gone to a parts shop or speed warehouse and asked for a 1" to 6" exhaust adapter... *
[*]*If you've ever contemplated adding "TYPE-R" stickers to your Sonata&#8230; *
[*]*If you've removed more than 1/2 of the coils from your springs by cutting them yourself ... *
[*]*If you have more neon lights on your car than a strip club...*
[*]*You put Kanji on your Ford ZX2, Ford Probe, or Mercury Cougar ...*
[*]*You own a "TYPE-R" Hyundai or Mazda.*
[*]*You couldn't afford headlight masking, so you just painted them with flat black Krylon and it's peeling. Badly.*
[*]*You claim that polishing your intake gave you 5hp.*
[*]*You own a V-TEC Hyundai or Mazda (especially a V-TEC rotary engined Mazda RX-7)*
[*]*You have neon INSIDE your car or in your ENGINE compartment*
[*]*You ever claimed that high gas mileage made your car superior in performance to V8s.*
[*]*If it takes you 8000rpm to reach 30mph from a dead stop at WOT.*
[*]*You think yellow plastic interior trim makes your car cool *
[*]*You spend $500 for a giant hand welded tube for a muffler with the weld marks extremely visible *
[*]*If you paint your drum brakes to simulate Hi-po calipers*
[*]*If you install fake hi-po caliper / disc simulators *
[*]*You have a front wing. *
[*]*If you lower your car and add ground effects but retain the stock 14inch wheels with disc style wheel covers *
[*]*If you equate the sound of performance with the sound of a Weed Eater™ *
[*]*If you think bolting a fake muffler to one side to simulate dual exhaust is cool *
[*]*If you think colored head lights work better *
[*]*Clear tail lights and turn signals. They're colored for a REASON!*
[*]*If you take mom's 4 door Honda accord and do any kind of mod to it *
[*]*You drive a Ford Escort station wagon with Kanji, wide tires, and Limp Bizkit stickers on the rear hatch*
[*]*You claim you lost the race because you had a passenger in the car. *
[*]*You claim how if you went from a roll you would have beat him. *
[*]*You claim you lost because you missed a shift... and your car is an automatic. *
[*]*You claim you lost because he must have been on the juice.. *
[*]*Flying past the person who is 10 car lengths in front of you after they have put on their brakes.. and claim a victory. *
[*]*after losing you flip your opponent off... rev your motor and fail to break the wheels loose even around a corner. *
[*]*Tell everyone about how you lost the cop because of your "driving skills." *
[*]*you are a white kid driving an import.. wear baggy pants/hat turned around, walk with a fake limp and end every sentence with "yew know wha I'm sayin? Relate."*
[*]*Your idea of aiming a handgun is raising your arm over your head, pointing the gun away from you, and then just letting your wrist fall to the side to where the gun is almost sideways ...*
[*]*drive around in a $20,000 import with $10,000 in mods.. and still live with your parents.*
[*]*You can relate to every line of the song "Pretty Fly For A White Guy" by the Offspring*
[*]*you take offense when I say.. "your sister is like your car.. small, tight and hard to get into."*
[*]*You are a skinny, backwards hat wearing, dog chain wallet, 2 ft wide pants leg, Limp Bizkit looking white boy *** with a badly applied peroxide hair color treatment and temporary rub-on tattoos!
*

*--------------------------------------------------- The following submissions to the list are from Chris (**GreenMitsuE1)------------* 
*You've spent more on graphics and decals than you have in gas, for the whole year *
*You sound like you're going 90, but you're creeping past 25 *
*You upgraded to the "big bore" 2 inch exhaust* 
*You lose 2 mpg by installing a body kit *
*Your wing is so large that if you go faster than 65, your bumper drags *
*You think "displacement" is something that happens to homeless people* 
*Yugo's give you a run for the money *
*You continuously run red lights because they are invisible thru your red window tint* 
*15's are considered HUGE rims *
*You can reach back and defrost the rear window by hand *
*You will race anyone, anytime, and already know that you will lose *
*You think Moby is one of the greatest composers of our time *
*You spend all your money pimping it out because spending money to make it faster is a waste *
*Your little sister is the only one impressed with your car *
*When you win a race, you don't really win, it's just that the other guy felt soooo sorry for you* 
*You think your mom's Corolla is fast *
*The cross section of your exhaust tip is bigger than the contact patch of your tires *
*Your aftermarket tach is bigger than your fist *
*You bought the big ass tach to try to scare off the fast cars *
*But all it does is let people know how hard you have to push it to exceed the legal speed limit *
*You rev on school busses *
*Hell, you rev on people in electric wheelchairs *
*You buy and install custom rims a pair at a time *
*YOU REALIZE THAT ALL OF THE ABOVE IS TRUE AND YOU STILL THINK YOU'RE COOL!!! *
*You've entered a 12 step program called "How to come to terms with your limitations"* 
*The bill of your hat gets caught when you roll the window up *
*You really want to kick my ass right now *
*You cut 2" holes in your rear bumper and don't know what they're for *
*You cut 2" holes in your rear bumper and DO know what they're for *
*You go to the auto paint store and pick out the most retina burning color you can find *
*You buy race gas to drop you from 17.02 to 16.9 in the quarter, and then tell all your friends how fast you went *
*You add a second battery to power all the neon, and the mini disco ball *
*You add a wing on TOP of your car, 'cause wagons need down force too *
*You've ever painted bare, raw fiberglass black and said "Look! It's just like carbon fiber!" *
*You get pimped out props from the mini truck crowd *
*You still only get dates from high school girls *
*You actually own a pair of light up glasses from Checker Auto *
*When you install your super phat wing, you put the pointy ends up *
*You purchase and install a body kit, one piece at a time *
*You saw the "Rice Boy" magazine in the back of Sport Compact, and inquired about a subscription *
*Your brother is pissed cause you stole the muffler off his dirt bike (it was a direct fit!) *
*Your dad is worried cause you bought a car with less displacement than his lawnmower*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Ok! Maybe he should, but it was the only car that was available to him at the time and he really needed to go to work. So he made a mistake with out wanting to make one the guy was just trying to get to work not drive to work in a so called ricer car.





rwdsw20 said:


> The reason for my question was when he handed me the ticket he shock his head and said ricer. I was going to get out of the car and ask him what's a ricer and tought he was insulting me but I thought I better not I allready got this ticket and better leave things alone. On top of that I was late for work what a day!! Ticket say's mofied exhaust and blue somg device. What ever that means! I have a court date on the 23th of this month!


You only get a ticket if you break the law. It doesn't matter if you're just walking down the street wearing a clown suit - if there's a law that says it's illegal to don clown suits, then you are going to get a ticket. When there's a law that says you can't drive over a certain speed limit and a law that says you cannot make certain modifications to a motor vehicle, then you are subject to whatever punishment you have coming to you under those laws if you break them.

However, I think that's all irrelavent anyway; you already know all that stuff. It seems to me that you just like playing with the piggies. :roll:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

rwdsw20 said:


> The reason for my question was when he handed me the ticket he shock his head and said ricer. I was going to get out of the car and ask him what's a ricer and tought he was insulting me but I thought I better not I allready got this ticket and better leave things alone. On top of that I was late for work what a day!! Ticket say's mofied exhaust and blue somg device. What ever that means! I have a court date on the 23th of this month!


Think about it as a cop would...remember, we get lied to EVERYDAY..what would one 49 yr old dude say to get out of a ticket....we don't care whose car it may be, if you were driving it you are at fault. Again, remember, people lie to cops every day of the week, we don't know that you would be any different.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

RICER: (ri-cer')
(Ricer: from the latin word Ricarius meaning to suck at everything you attempt)

A person who makes unecessary modifications to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to):

- Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder 
- Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 
- Lots of after-market company stickers they don't have parts from, but must be cool
- Expensive rims that usually cost more than the car itself 
- Bodykit to make the car appear lower, usually accented with chicken wire
- Clear tail lights and corner signals
- A "performace intake"- a tube that feeds cold air to their engine usually located in areas of excessive heat (behind or on top of the engine)
- Most of these riced cars (a.k.a. rice rockets or rice burners) are imports; Honda Civics, Accords, Integras, CRXs, RSXs, Del Sols Mitsubishi Eclipses, Lancers, Subaru Imprezas, however there are some domestics such as Chevrolet Caviliers, Dodge Neons, Ford Focus; small, slow, economy cars designed specifically to go slow. Please note that some Supras, Skylines, WRX's and other higher performance imports are designed to go fast, and are therfore not always considered rice. It really depends on the severity of the case.

The "ricer" attempts to make their car "performance" by adding the modifications listed above. These ricers are not confined to any one ethnic group or color, however different ethnic groups are known for certain styles.
_Honda Civics with big spoilers and 4" exhaust tips are considered to be ricers._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rwdsw20 said:


> Ticket say's mofied exhaust and blue somg device. What ever that means!


I believe the ticket says "Blues song device"

That would be a mofied car stereo with very high decimals


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

When I had a bad day at work, I used to use one of those stress toys...
Then I found that blowing $50 of ammo at the range worked too...
Now I just come to Ask A Cop to laugh at people.
Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

already posted that defination DodgeRam


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> You only get a ticket if you break the law. It doesn't matter if you're just walking down the street wearing a clown suit - if there's a law that says it's illegal to don clown suits, then you are going to get a ticket. When there's a law that says you can't drive over a certain speed limit and a law that says you cannot make certain modifications to a motor vehicle, then you are subject to whatever punishment you have coming to you under those laws if you break them.
> 
> However, I think that's all irrelavent anyway; you already know all that stuff. It seems to me that you just like playing with the piggies. :roll:


He pulled me over becaue of the exhaust I was not breaking any laws or speeding. The ticket says modified exhaust and blue smog device.

Here is a picture of the car I was driving and the engine bay. Now here is a picture of my 17 year old son's car with a picture of the motor. I took it to take it to court to see what blue smog device he was talking about. Because all I see is Yellow. I just dont get.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

lol...I would have written you too. Nice interior...you definately have met the definition of a ricer I would say. Thats a sweet front bumber you have too.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

lol!!! two words "[email protected] box" haha


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Like, omigod!!! That's what I said like 3 pages ago! LOL



Officer Dunngeon said:


> I thought they were simply referred to as shitboxes?


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> lol...I would have written you too. Nice interior...you definately have met the definition of a ricer I would say. Thats a sweet front bumber you have too.


Ok! this is not my car this is my sons car. I used it becasue my car would not start and I needed to get to work. I did not want to be late so I used his car since he goes to high school and school is out right now. He bought this car with his hard earned money. What can Itell you all I wanted to do was to get to work so I would not be late. 
I am confussed becasue the ticket says blue smog device and for the life of me I can not find what the officer was talking about. As far as the front bumper goes there's one sitting in my garge that is going to put on. That kid is a pain in my you know what!


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

BSP268 said:


> lol!!! two words "[email protected] box" haha


Ok! now imagine a 49 year old gray hair man driving this car. Would you not say to your self. Now what's wrong with this picture?. I allways thought police officers would access the situation before proceding on a write up. I wonder If I was the laughing stock when he got back to his department.

I am taking it to court becasue the ticket says blue smog device and modified exhaust. I still dont see what blue somog device he was talking about.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Just looking at the pic, I notice there are no amber reflectors up front, just for starters - you say that you weren't breaking the law yet the exhaust is modified, well I guess you *were* breaking the law then. I'm no emissions inspector but I would guess the CAI pipe is not Massachusetts emissions compliant (no matter what it said on the label).
> 
> It really doesn't matter if it's your car or someone elses, or if you're 19 or 49, you drive around town in a piece of crap like that don't get all cranky and bewildered when you get pulled over and ticketed. Yeah, the guy assessed the car, saw the violations, and put your tax dollars to work. Boo hoo. You definitely came to the wrong place to find a shoulder to cry on, pal.
> 
> I think the 49 year old guy driving the car would be the laughing stock when he pulled up to work in that thing. Seriously. I'd rather walk, take the bus, ride a bicycle, or just call in sick.


Man you guys are tough!:-/


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Maybe this would be more your speed:
> http://www.selfesteem.com/default.aspx


Man you guys are tough and mean! :wacko:


----------



## musclehead1 (Apr 27, 2006)

HE SHOULD HAVE GAVE YOU ONE OF THESE...LOL


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It doesn't matter...you violated the law by operating an unlawfully altered motor vehicle. I'm a 48 yoa non-grey guy, and I know better...as you should. Pay the fine and STFU. And give your kid a Punch-in-the-Head (tm) for putting you in this position. 

Perhaps the "blue smog" refers to 'excessive smoke"...to wit, an oil burner. Genius.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> Man you guys are tough and mean! :wacko:


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> It doesn't matter...you violated the law by operating an unlawfully altered motor vehicle. I'm a 48 yoa non-grey guy, and I know better...as you should. Pay the fine and STFU. And give your kid a Punch-in-the-Head (tm) for putting you in this position.
> 
> Perhaps the "blue smog" refers to 'excessive smoke"...to wit, an oil burner. Genius.


It does matter. It was the only way I had to get to work and I am not rich like you guys. I know you guys make bank but there was no need for me to get a ticket for an honest mistake. Oh! don't worry my kid is up the creek without a paddle right now. I will not Punch him in the head becasue it's aginst law they call that child abuse. Here you are telling me that I broke the law so I deserved the ticket and here you are wanting me to break the law by punching my kid? How much sense does that make?

By the way what's STFU!


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

musclehead1 said:


> HE SHOULD HAVE GAVE YOU ONE OF THESE...LOL


I cant see the picture so Idont what you are refering to.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> *You didn't get the ticket for an honest mistake*.
> 
> *You got the ticket for violating a law* enacted by those who represent the citizens of the Commonwealth. The same principles that allow the citizens to enact and enfoce laws also give you the right to complain about the laws. This does not, however, give you any right to only comply with those laws that you feel are appropriate and dismiss those which you feel are not. The ultimate determination of responsibility for such a failure to comply lies with our courts, and that's where you should be complaining, not here.
> 
> ...


You are right! I just tought maybe common sense would be used by the officer and would have been nice enough to at least ask! but then I again Idid not use much common sense when I drove the car either.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Honestly I just wanted to know what a ricer was since the officer mentioned it when he was walking back to his crusier. I wanted to understand. That's all. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll send you the money for the ticket via paypal, if you shut the hell up and stop responding.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

TypeX said:


> I'll send you the money for the ticket via paypal, if you shut the hell up and stop responding.


Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha. Thanks but I dont want the money. All I wanted was an honest response. You guys are the best.:baby13:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm calling troll on the whole thing. I'm betting either one of the ricer idiots playing grown up or just some general idiot playing games.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it's time Gil blocks some IP addresses...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> If you saw some of the added features on the Fast and the Furious DVD, they say that most people put $10,000 into those cars. Yeah, I would say too much money. I could do a lot better things with $10,000.


If you are actually watching Fast and the Furious, or even more horrendous the F-ing special features on said bad movie...Then you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok I went to court yesturday on the ricer ticket and the judge dismissed the the ticket on the so called ricer. I did not have to pay anything on it. :BNANA: :baby13: :GNANA: :baby01: unk: :rock: 

1st she said that that the officer wrote the ticket incorrectly when he put blue smog device. He abioulsy did not know what a intake is which are legal no matter what color the are. (he,he)

2nd I took the picutures of the car with me and showed themt to judge, and I brought the car to court with me. 

3rd the judge asked me why was I driving such a horrible car. I explained my situation to her she actually laughed about it and said. "Ticket dismissed"...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

JoninNH said:


>


You abioulsy dont make a good police officer or have good common sense because before you make accusations you need to have all your facts stright or in order. A good officer will get all the facts first before making accusations. You sir have called me a liar without any proof what so ever. So to prove how incompetant you really are I am going to take a picture of the ticket and a picture of the paper the clerk gave me at the court that states ticket diss-missed.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes please do that.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Jesus, no one cares about your stupid ticket (whether you were found responsible or not). It was funny for the first 2 pages when you were making a fool out of yourself and now it's really sad. Our lives didn't stop when you were issued your ticket and just now re-start with the result of your court appearance.
Congratulations you beat your ticket! (Which you wouldn't have had if you weren't driving that POS anyway.) On a personal note, type your responses in MSWord and then click spell check. Oh and that "ABSOLUT BULLSH*T" picture is one of the funniest pics I've seen in a long time lol


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to see the picture... do it! do it!....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> You abioulsy dont make a good police officer or have good common sense because before you make accusations you need to have all your facts stright or in order. A good officer will get all the facts first before making accusations. You sir have called me a liar without any proof what so ever. So to prove how incompetant you really are I am going to take a picture of the ticket and a picture of the paper the clerk gave me at the court that states ticket diss-missed.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


>


Thats just wrong, lol.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

TypeX said:


> Jesus, no one cares about your stupid ticket (whether you were found responsible or not). It was funny for the first 2 pages when you were making a fool out of yourself and now it's really sad. Our lives didn't stop when you were issued your ticket and just now re-start with the result of your court appearance.
> Congratulations you beat your ticket! (Which you wouldn't have had if you weren't driving that POS anyway.) On a personal note, type your responses in MSWord and then click spell check. Oh and that "ABSOLUT BULLSH*T" picture is one of the funniest pics I've seen in a long time lol


I care! and you know why I care! Because it was a bougus writen ticket to begin with and I proved that it was bogus and I won! Just becasue it looks like a ricer does not mean it's one. Sure it needs a paint job and the interior color does not match but the car car legaly be driven in the USA. And all I was really saying is that an officer should not be fast with the pen. Assess first then write the ticket later if needs to be.

You are just jealous cause I won!!! (he,he):lol:


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


>


Wow! that picture is so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

rwdsw20 said:


> You are just jealous cause I won!!! (he,he):lol:


As I said before, Congrats.
However, I dont ever plan on being in a ricer so I'm not that worried about getting one of those tickets. 
It wasn't bogus, I'm sure the officer... forget it. I'm not going to start this up AGAIN.

I'm happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

I know this has been inactive for a 4 weeks or so but I thought I ought to post this since it went along with this thread so well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

The Not Responsible means absolutely nada. The courts let child diddlers, druggies, etc, off easy all the time. Does that mean touching little kids is okay? So, keep it up rice lover and enjoy the frequent trips to court. I certainly do.


----------

